

WhatsApp encryption fail - midas007
https://twitter.com/kaepora/status/445623864065007616

======
midas007
See also: [http://forum.xda-
developers.com/showthread.php?t=1583021&pag...](http://forum.xda-
developers.com/showthread.php?t=1583021&page=91)

